# Bike Flohmarkt



## SebT-Rex (5. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
am 15.032014 veranstalten wir in Bad Oeynhausen einen Bike Flohmarkt mit dem Schwerpunkt MTB. Wenn ihr Teile sucht oder verkaufen wollt, bieten wir eine nette, zentral gelegene Location.
Infos und Reservierung über mich oder [email protected]

Details gibt es hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/02/04/bikeboerse-bad-oeynhausen-15-maerz-2014-pressemitteilung/

Gruß, Basti


----------



## SebT-Rex (14. März 2014)

Hier meine Teileliste für morgen!
gruß, Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (14. März 2014)

Leute, am Samstag wird das Wetter fies!

Wir bieten ein Dach überm Kopf, Bike satt und nebenbei ein leckeres Bierchen.

Wozu sich also im Wald nen nassen Hintern holen?


----------

